

Adblock Plus for Google Chrome to be released soon - db42
http://adblockplus.org/blog/adblock-plus-for-google-chrome-to-be-released-soon

======
melvinram
I recently stopped using Adblock
([https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom))
a month back when I landed on an interesting article
([http://www.universetoday.com/81662/voyager-1-has-
outdistance...](http://www.universetoday.com/81662/voyager-1-has-outdistanced-
the-solar-wind/)) that obviously wasn't written in 5 minutes... and realized
that I had just ripped off the author. They put in the time and energy to
write this wonderful piece that informed me about something that was truly
fascinating to me and they were going to get nothing in return. They have ad's
on the site but my Adblock plugin had blocked it all. It felt nothing short of
theft so I emailed them saying that if they ever needed any design help to
give me a shout.

/tangent

~~~
yycom
Another angle: ads are pollution. Blocking ads and reducing ad revenue will
expedite the creation of an alternative business model that doesn't pollute my
entertainment. Giving in to the ads only validates the polluting business
model.

